

The Computer as Music Critic - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/16/opinion/sunday/the-computer-as-music-critic.html

======
alid
Thanks for posting this! It reminds me of 'The Axis of Awesome: 4 Chords' -
we've hit on the chord progression that 'resolves' nicely and appeals to
us...but it begs the question are we becoming too formulaic?

